# Custom presets in photomatrix 4.0.2?



## tommytinkroom (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi,I've just downloaded "Stewarts photomatix presets by the yard collective".But i can't get them to show in PM i've tried putting them in C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\HDRsoft\PhotomatixPro\Presets as directed and also tried putting them in the progamme files directory,but no luck.
I can pick each one separately useing load settings without seeing them, which is quite laborious.But i want to see them at the bottom of the screen like the built in presets.Would be gratefull if someone has a soloution to this.Also i see custom is greyed out.


----------



## tommytinkroom (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok sussed it out,i unzipped them in builtin instead of presets.


----------

